
The Origin of Software Engineering, What It Means and What We Can Take from Here - fagnerbrack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhdlBHHimeM
======
fagnerbrack
TL;DR:

Talks about the engineering conference from NATO. The outcomes from that.

He talks about how there's a defined model vs empirical model and that
engineering is the empirical one. Math and precise (defined) models are used
to not waste money at the expense of issues, bugs, and disasters.

In engineering, the architect is the mind, which is cheap, and the labor is
expensive.

In software the architect is the one who writes the code, which is expensive,
the labor is the language/compilers/platform that is cheap. It's quite the
opposite.

The principles of XP, Agile, etc. has been known since many years ago. He goes
on to provide examples.

Really insightful talk, worth the watch.

